# New hunting clothes



## pete2018 (Nov 1, 2018)

So am looking to get a new hunting outfit and kind of leading towards the Sitka but don’t know anyone that has it. I hunt mostly southeast ya and a little above Albany ga. I know our winter is strange here one year it’s cold and then the next it’s summer time on Christmas. So am trying to figure out what is best for the climate we have don’t want to buy something that it’s too hot to wear and not enough warmth when it’s cold. I was looking at the fanatic line but wounder if it to heavy for South Georgia? Also I mostly bow hunt and only bust the rifle out towards the end of the season if I dont get enough meat in the freezer.


----------

